# What is pea stones?



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guy's 

Just wondering I hit a contract ( Church) and instead of salt they would like to have pea stones. I have no clue what that is. I try searching the site but no luck. Is it the little gravel? Here in Canada (Gatineau,Qc) where am I likely to get that ?

Thank you.

tymusic


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Here in the states that's exactly what that means, the fine stones. I wouldn't touch that account with your truck, jmo.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a F-250 now with a 8ft blade. I am good to go


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would guess that's what we call "pickled" mix. Its 7mm crushed gravel with about 8% salt.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Brad3403;2050123 said:


> I would guess that's what we call "pickled" mix. Its 7mm crushed gravel with about 8% salt.


Okie now the hard part finding a place that sells that here


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2002F150;2050103 said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> Just wondering I hit a contract ( Church) and instead of salt they would like to have pea stones. I have no clue what that is. I try searching the site but no luck. Is it the little gravel? Here in Canada (Gatineau,Qc) where am I likely to get that ?
> 
> ...


Pea Stone is a washed stone similar but smaller than a #1 with no crush in it. Most gravel pits could help you out with that maybe. You know your going to be pushing that stone next time you plow. Is this blacktop you will have to clean up in the spring. I heard of people using cinders in the colder regions not pea gravel. I don't even no if it's available anymore accept decorative this will be to expensive. Not many applications for it. Cinders I know you can get.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Brad3403;2050123 said:


> I would guess that's what we call "pickled" mix. Its 7mm crushed gravel with about 8% salt.


This sounds like cinders without the salt.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2002F150;2050103 said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> Just wondering I hit a contract ( Church) and instead of salt they would like to have pea stones. I have no clue what that is. I try searching the site but no luck. Is it the little gravel? Here in Canada (Gatineau,Qc) where am I likely to get that ?
> 
> ...


Most guys like in Alaska where its below zero where they use some kind of aggregate have sweepers at there yard for clean up in the spring.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Counties around here use grit. Its basically pea gravel and salt brine.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

So what you guy's are sayign is i need to look for cinder? There are a few pits here that sell soil and that kind of stuff. I am assuming they should have some ?

Someone said that pea salt is expansive or the cinder ?

Would anyone know what it's called in french ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2002F150;2050120 said:


> I have a F-250 now with a 8ft blade. I am good to go


Sounds like you stayed at a Holiday Inn too.

You better get them to clarify what they want. Pea stone parking lots don't really freeze either.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

grandview;2050214 said:


> Sounds like you stayed at a Holiday Inn too.
> 
> You better get them to clarify what they want. Pea stone parking lots don't really freeze either.


she said that they want pea stone and not salt.

what are you talking about with the Holiday inn??


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe on the last day I ever work, I'll fill the big spreader with pea stone and go searching for all those self centered folks - garbage trucks, news paper delivery drivers, tailgaters, the dope heads, little Susie that goes out and gets stuck in the blizzard, did I mention tailgaters??

Seriously - I'd ask around locally and see what they really want, to me pea stone is pea stone but I'd think what they mean by pea stone is something else.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

framer1901;2050262 said:


> Maybe on the last day I ever work, I'll fill the big spreader with pea stone and go searching for all those self centered folks - garbage trucks, news paper delivery drivers, tailgaters, the dope heads, little Susie that goes out and gets stuck in the blizzard, did I mention tailgaters??
> 
> Seriously - I'd ask around locally and see what they really want, to me pea stone is pea stone but I'd think what they mean by pea stone is something else.


Ill look into it thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A mix of 75% brick sand to 25% road salt. Provides deicing as well as traction. Sold by the cubic yard.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

grandview;2050273 said:


> A mix of 75% brick sand to 25% road salt. Provides deicing as well as traction. Sold by the cubic yard.


ty, any chance i can say this in french. as all companies here are french.. Ill give it a go Monday morning with the name pickled Sand and see if they know what am talking about.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

grandview;2050273 said:


> A mix of 75% brick sand to 25% road salt. Provides deicing as well as traction. Sold by the cubic yard.


I would say someone at the church is confused. This pickled sand is not even close to pea gravel. There are #1 stone or similar with the picture provided with crush.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2002F150;2050207 said:


> So what you guy's are sayign is i need to look for cinder? There are a few pits here that sell soil and that kind of stuff. I am assuming they should have some ?
> 
> Someone said that pea salt is expansive or the cinder ?
> 
> Would anyone know what it's called in french ?


Confirm what the church is requesting. You still have not stated if this lot is asphalt, Concrete, Stone of some sort? It makes a difference.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

and here I thought it was stone that was peed on by dogs,cats, and squirrels. A little coyote piss if the temperature was going below zero

Around here it is pea gravel. It is one size larger than fines, and is rounded without edges. It is easier to spread than #1 stone because it doesn't bind up in the spreader but coming out the spreader it could break glass if close to cars and windows. I wouldn't spread it on asphalt or pavers since it would be like spreading marbles or ball bearings. It works good on dirt and gravel roads and is cheaper than cinders. Cinders are hard to find as more coal plants are converting to gas and oil now. Any stone supplier would be happy to supply you. legume' stonez is not the French words


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

FredG;2050302 said:


> Confirm what the church is requesting. You still have not stated if this lot is asphalt, Concrete, Stone of some sort? It makes a difference.


the parking lots are asphalt

I think a found a supplier here in gatineau and it's not what the pictures shows.. thanks for the reply anyone i found what i needed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

30 posts on this ,put up a pix of this stuff.


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

grandview;2050439 said:


> 30 posts on this ,put up a pix of this stuff.


Agreed, now I'm curious


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2002F150;2050334 said:


> the parking lots are asphalt
> 
> I think a found a supplier here in gatineau and it's not what the pictures shows.. thanks for the reply anyone i found what i needed.


Are you responsible for cleaning this stuff up whatever it may be. Is the lot curbed and catch basins. If your using a aggregate I don't believe it will go away in the spring.

Please post a pic of this material and how much a ton as stated above.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

So if I'm understanding you correctly, the lot is paved and they want you to spread gravel on it and no salt? What a bunch of idiots. Run, RUN fast. I bet they are the kind of customer that questions EVERYTHING on the bill. Did I already say RUN? And yes, I too would like to see a picture of the stuff.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Are we talking about the same "pea stone". When I think pea stone I think about the tiny stones my dad put along our driveway on a slope going into the woods because grass wouldnt grow. And I sure as hell wouldnt be putting it in a spreader or spreading it on the road.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jhall22guitar;2050954 said:


> Are we talking about the same "pea stone". When I think pea stone I think about the tiny stones my dad put along our driveway on a slope going into the woods because grass wouldnt grow. And I sure as hell wouldnt be putting it in a spreader or spreading it on the road.


Possibly the same stone it is used in landscaping. They will probably run out of the spreader ok. My concern is who is going to clean that mess up. And at who's expense.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it would be like walking on small marbles .


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

FredG;2050968 said:


> Possibly the same stone it is used in landscaping. They will probably run out of the spreader ok. My concern is who is going to clean that mess up. And at who's expense.


My problem is i have had one of those things pop a car tire, doesn't happen often but its happened :angry:


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

grandview;2050964 said:


>


I have a suspicious feeling we won't get one.


----------



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

Most pea stone you get is wet. Isnt that just going to freeze to the lot. I would def make sure youre not responsible for gramma falling down and breaking a hip in the contract.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

r6mikeyo;2051028 said:


> Most pea stone you get is wet. Isnt that just going to freeze to the lot. I would def make sure youre not responsible for gramma falling down and breaking a hip in the contract.


It's washed, but usually not wet.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

r6mikeyo;2051028 said:


> Most pea stone you get is wet. Isnt that just going to freeze to the lot. I would def make sure youre not responsible for gramma falling down and breaking a hip in the contract.


It is washed, but usually not wet. Damp maybe from piling outdoors. It's like a #1 or 2 used for running water like in pipe installation. Round not like crush. Somewhere between a fine and #1 depending where you get it. Should be about half size of a #1.

In my mind I see no place for it in ice control. I would use sand or Altz (stone dust) less slip hazard no round stone should be used in above ground applications it won't compact. Maybe in a decorative situation if above ground. I still want to know about clean up. He probably don't have no slip and fall the church would take the blow.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I stand by my first post, I wouldn't touch that lot.

Pea gravel, pebbles, stone. They're about a quarter inch rounded stone, they're mostly uniform in size. They'll spread fine but they're not going away till you plow them away. You'll have piles of stone mixed with piles of snow. You'll need a loader for cleanup in spring. They're not melting anything during the winter. Yes they'll spread on the lot like marbles, they'll fill every nook of your tire tread. You'll be playing ballerina trying to plow with your truck.

Bought by the bag they're wet, otherwise they'll be like any other stone in a bulk pile.

No thanks!!!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater;2051346 said:


> I stand by my first post, I wouldn't touch that lot.
> 
> Pea gravel, pebbles, stone. They're about a quarter inch rounded stone, they're mostly uniform in size. They'll spread fine but they're not going away till you plow them away. You'll have piles of stone mixed with piles of snow. You'll need a loader for cleanup in spring. They're not melting anything during the winter. Yes they'll spread on the lot like marbles, they'll fill every nook of your tire tread. You'll be playing ballerina trying to plow with your truck.
> 
> ...


Never bought no stone in a bag. You mean like a decorative pea stone? I'm assuming it is wet in the bag for dust control. This is a bad deal for the contractor. I would not spread anything that you got to clean up unless in my bid and a separate item.


----------



## r6mikeyo (Dec 27, 2010)

FredG;2051160 said:


> It is washed, but usually not wet. Damp maybe from piling outdoors. It's like a #1 or 2 used for running water like in pipe installation. Round not like crush. Somewhere between a fine and #1 depending where you get it. Should be about half size of a #1.
> 
> In my mind I see no place for it in ice control. I would use sand or Altz (stone dust) less slip hazard no round stone should be used in above ground applications it won't compact. Maybe in a decorative situation if above ground. I still want to know about clean up. He probably don't have no slip and fall the church would take the blow.


The only time im using pea stone is under my concrete. Im still lost on someone putting it in a parking lot for preventing a slip. Boggles my mind


----------

